# Boone, Nc Area



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

What is the best campground in Boone, NC. area? Full hookups or at least water/elect.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I put your question into a Google search, and here's what I found: http://bit.ly/N9ARNf


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We've stayed at both Boone-KOA and Honeybear CG in Boone. While we like where the KOA is there is no TV service and wi-fi is only at the office.By no TV service I mean no cable and no antenna reception. Most of the TT sites are on the side of a hill. Nice people who run it but not worth the money IMHO even with W/E/S.

Honeybear has full hookups as well but also cable television and some wi-fi.Bathrooms are better than years past but not a "10"by any stretch. This is where we stay in Boone now. Will be there for 2 weeks in August. There is also Flintlock CG which I know nothing about except it's location which is not bad. Both CG's I mentioned are in the mid $30's price wise with a lower amount for longer stays.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Flintlock campground is right on the creek and nestled down into a hole off the highway, but it is very, very, very tight. So beware of that. We always stay at Grandfather Mountain campground off Hwy. 105 at the base of grand father mountain basically. It has full hookups as well as cable tv. And not a bad view either. Of all the campgrounds in and around the Boone area, that's where i'd go...


----------

